# Where should I learn BLD Solving?



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, I've came to the point where I want to learn BLD solving. 
So, where should I learn?
Just put where or who you learned from, preferably from the web


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 26, 2007)

Stefan and Erik's sites. Mmmmm M2.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 26, 2007)

Link me please.


----------



## Karthik (Nov 26, 2007)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=M2+blindfolded&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## adragast (Nov 27, 2007)

Stephan Pochmann old method:
http://www.stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/blindsolving/3x3/old.php
or
http://solvethecube.110mb.com/index.php?location=blindfold

Stephan Pochmann new method called M2/R2:
http://www.stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/blindsolving/M2R2/

Erik's way of using M2/R2 method:
http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/M2.html

Erik Turbo Method:
http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/turboedges.html

Macky Method:
http://www.cubefreak.net/blindfoldcubing_guide.html

Chris Hardwick Method:
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=1692

Stiff Hand's page
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/angela.hayden/cube/blindfold_frontpage.html

Richard Carr's Method
http://www.ws.binghamton.edu/fridrich/Richard/BlindfoldRevenge.pdf

BLD Yahoo Group
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/blindfoldsolving-rubiks-cube/

Enjoy 

(I personally learnt from the first link the old Stephan Pochmann method that I am still using)


----------



## Marcell (Nov 27, 2007)

I think M2 is not for beginners(even Erik says, that "It is highly recommended you know the Pochmann's first method first") and neither are TuRBo or Chris Hardwich's commutator method.
I advise you to take a look at Stefan's old method and Macky's page about the 3-cycle method(it is not his method!) and decide which one do you like better: piece-by-piece(2-cycle) or 3-cycle.
Improvement for the first is M2, for the second the 3-cycle without orientation. Both are very fast.


----------



## Cubegeek (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi guys, you can learn the advanced BLD 3 3 cycle for the edges at my website: www.cubegeek.net , Have fun!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 29, 2007)

Ahh, I'm learning from the guy named seerusgod on YouTube, what method is that? I can currently only orient the corners of the cube BLD'ed, but am really eager to learn. I'm just not sure how the next step[placing the corners(permuting them?)] works, and if, instead of the J-Perm to switch to corners, I could use the T-Perm. I just can't wait till I learn, because if I do a successful solve at a comp. I will be 4th youngest BLD cuber in world 
Heres a link: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#2


----------

